# Zero Libido



## jr85 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I became depersonalized a year ago from a period of extreme high stress and anxiety. I fell into a deep depression as well. I was very suicidal and barley functioning. I felt an extreme shift in consciousness. I was drinking at the time. While I'm through the acute phase for the most part, I still have many issues. The one that's killing me right now is I have literally zero sex drive. It used to be high before this and now I feel nothing. If someone gave me the option to have sex, watch TV, or stare at a wall, it really would't matter. Can this come back? If not I'm going to lose it and I have a wife and two kids and the emotional disconnection is going to ruin me. Appreciate any responses. And would love to hear from anybody who lost it and it came back completely. Thanks.


----------



## jr85 (Dec 29, 2017)

No I don't really enjoy anything these days. Haven't for a whole year now. I'm not as strongly depressed anymore but I get pretty down that I can't enjoy or feel much anymore. I was highly sensitive before and now I'm just kind of a zombie that can't connect to the past or present. There's a noticeable tightness in my chest that I know is related to anxiety but I don't feel anxious. It's just stuck. I wake up with it and go to bed with it. If it weren't for the recovery stories on here I'd be in a much worse place. I also refuse to use any meds but I am interested in that Stellate Ganglion Block injection. This seems so related to PTSD thats why I'm interested. I also have a close friend who went through this for a few years and he got all his feelings back. He also said he finally just didn't give a shit and accepted it as part of him and it finally went away. There is hope.


----------

